# Bye bye 'Big' Sam



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh dear

http://www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/Ne ... 66,00.html


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Right move crap timing :?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Agree, wrong man for job.

Who next, surely you are not going to put your faith in Shearer. You need Jose, just not sure he needs you


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd go along with Jose


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm just off to the airport to watch the arrivals :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Absolutely retarded - but highly amusing :wink:

How many managers in how long? :lol: I would've thought that the NUFC board would realise by now it takes time to build a team and changing the gaffer so frequently just serves to further diminish morale, team spirit and the feeling of security for the players.

I still maintain Big Sam is a good manager and given time he would've turned it around.

Sad to say but Newcastle are a laughing stock - no doubt Shearer will be announced as the saviour and fail the same way as the rest once the board gets imapatient and you will all end up hating your hero :?

I vote for McLaren :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Fail to understand why Newcastle's expectations are so high - when was the last time they won anything?

If you look at Allardyce's record at his previous clubs he did sod all special for the first thirty odd games but always turned it around.

Ridiculous to change managers so often - he must have been blanked by the Board when requesting funds for a player and he's done one. Don't blame him.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> Fail to understand why Newcastle's expectation :? s are so high - when was the last time they won anything?
> 
> If you look at Allardyce's record at his previous clubs he did sod all special for the first thirty odd games but always turned it around.
> 
> Ridiculous to change managers so often - he must have been blanked by the Board when requesting funds for a player and he's done one. Don't blame him.


Can I lay to rest the expectations myth ,what most of the fans want is to see at least half the team playing well in the position that they play best. Alladyce even dismissed the fact that Milner played on the right in one of the fanzines.Paying Â£5m for a left back and then playing our most attacking player there for half a season doesn't inspire confidence. The continual playing of Smith when he has only added anything to the match on a couple of occasions is a mystery until you look at the back of Ashley's shirt. Solano should never have been sold that left a massive hole in our attacking options. There has been a feeling from day one since Ashley took over that for the money that he has spent he wanted his own man.The mackem connection was never an good one and to go to the stadium of s**te and play for a draw is a joke but end of the day the media have made this happen and have got the story that they wanted all along


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

NUFC - the next Sheffield Wednesday or Leeds United if they don't watch out


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

He was the 7th manager in 10 years. They would be mad to hire Shearer as has no experience whatsoever. There again maybe an idea to pick him while the team is dire, till the end of the season and wait for the right manager than rush into it.

Not sure Jose would be interested to live anywhere other than London, though if Rafa gets the sack he'll probably take it just to get the last laugh.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

senwar said:


> NUFC - the next Sheffield Wednesday or Leeds United if they don't watch out


Yep I'll second that, doesn't take much for the bubble to burst when you "live the dream"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

latest favourite Arry Redknapp


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> latest favourite Arry Redknapp


God save you.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Fail to understand why Newcastle's expectations are so high - when was the last time they won anything?
> 
> If you look at Allardyce's record at his previous clubs he did sod all special for the first thirty odd games but always turned it around.
> 
> Ridiculous to change managers so often - he must have been blanked by the Board when requesting funds for a player and he's done one. Don't blame him.


Fair point. They've never been any good. Never will


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> latest favourite Arry Redknapp


Why would Harry ever want to go up north no sun black and white everywhere, sod off.... :wink:


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Apparently the final straw was the reserves getting beat at home last night 1-3 by a team in red and white stripes! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mackem said:


> Apparently the final straw was the reserves getting beat at home last night 1-3 by a team in red and white stripes! :lol:


It wouldn't have helped :roll: :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Shearer has ruled himself out (BBC) which is good for NU but means we have to stick him on MOTD. BBC putting Lippi forward among others, interesting. I reckon Houllier.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I think it was a matter of time that Big Sam would go after the Hall's and Shepherd cashed in. He was never Ashley's pick, it was unfortunate for Sam that the changes came about when they did, 2 minutes after he joined.

The problem is that all the changing leaves the club open to ridicule, which has been obvious in the posts here, good crack though :lol:

This is the first test for Ashley and Mort to show if they are capable of leading the club or if Ashley will stay a 'fan' wearing the replica shirt's :? We don't need more fans we need leadership and direction.

The last 3 managers have been the wrong appointments as far as I'm concerned, it's time for the 2 lads to get it right.

Here's hoping :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Newcastle seem to have been a team of almosts for as long as I can remember.

Runners up in the Premiership two years on the trot (and in the top three in 2003) and FA Cup semi finalists two years on the trot. No one remembers second place though. Unfortunately, like others have said, we've missed any stability for a long time and they seem happy to be a middle of the table/lower half of the table club.

Last major win was the (old) Fairs Cup almost 40 years' ago. :?

Historically, though, they were a good side.

6 FA Cup wins + 7 Runners up
1 Charity Shield win + 5 runners up
Division 1 Champions in 93
Football league champions 4 times
Fairs Cup winners 1968
Texaco Cup twice
Anglo Italian Cup once
and inter toto :roll: in 2006


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

So, its Kevin Keegan back again :lol:

Possibly with Shearer as assistant


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

R6B TT said:


> So, its Kevin Keegan back again :lol:
> 
> Possibly with Shearer as assistant


Beat me to it, I'll bloody love it if it's true!

Keegan back in the p'ship, this is going to be good.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/default.stm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its true :wink: 8)  I love it, LOVE IT


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Its true :wink: 8)  I love it, LOVE IT


Will that be the general reaction from all NU fans? I know the NUFC website are hailing the "Geordie messiah!"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sane eric said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Its true :wink: 8)  I love it, LOVE IT
> ...


Have a look at Sky sports news


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Well he is a jolly nice bloke. Not sure he'd get on with Shearer though.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Good move, glad to see him back in business.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Bloody madness

I like Kev. But this is just daft.

No doubt Shearer will be No2 and in charge by next season


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

senwar said:


> Bloody madness
> 
> I like Kev. But this is just daft.
> 
> No doubt Shearer will be No2 and in charge by next season


Shearer doesn't have the experience, which has already been said to him by the board by all accounts, even next year there is insufficient experience gained to suddenly become No.1

Being a Liverpool fan I fondly watch video's of two of the best games ever played and they were against the Toon surprisingly enough. :lol: 4 - 3's both of them and KK was at the helm. I'm looking forward to rest of this season and wonder if KK will get some Â£Â£ to spend albeit the January transfer window has all but gone.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh dear


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't start that again :x


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't think the new search facility had got round to indexing pages this recent :roll: :lol:

Ashley out! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

:lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Wondermikie said:


> I didn't think the new search facility had got round to indexing pages this recent :roll: :lol:


I had it book marked in readiness....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

sane eric said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think the new search facility had got round to indexing pages this recent :roll: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Quality! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

